# any breeder and seller in NYC?



## ben_007 (Apr 2, 2008)

i want to buy a leopard, gold greek, marginated, or russian tortoise in NYC.
PLZ PM me or send me email [email protected]


----------



## fel1958 (Mar 12, 2009)

ben_007 said:


> i want to buy a leopard, gold greek, marginated, or russian tortoise in NYC.
> PLZ PM me or send me email [email protected]



yes,,,i purchased two marginateds last summer.they are very nice.check him out his name is larry [email protected]


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2009)

You can contact the New York Turtle & Tortoise Society and ask them if they know of anyone who breeds these types of turtle.

Allen Salzburg - [email protected]

I'm on their mailing list and they are always having seminars and events that I wished I could attend. Might be interesting for you to join.

Yvonne


----------

